# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  WorldPenScan, pen scanner & translator, PenPower USA, Fremont, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - PenPower USA

shop.penpowerinc.com/products/worldpenscan-go

youtube.com/penpower0924

"WorldPenScan X-The World's First Pen Scanner for iOS/Android" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

WorldPenScan X

Published on Jan 18, 2015

----------


## Airicist

WorldPenScan X Review, Bluetooth Scanner and Translator

Published on Jun 16, 2015




> Today we review the World Pen Scan X - a very portable scanner and language translator.
> 
> As the video shows, the WorldPenScan X uses Bliuetooth 4.0 to connect to Android, iOS, Windows or Mac. Simply pull the pen along some text and it scans the text and then translates it.
> 
> Here is more information -
> Bluetooth wireless connection instantly ready when powered on
> Adopt the Bluetooth 4.0-BLE technology to facilitate the data transmission to any mobile devices.
> Immediately digitized into texts and transmitted the scanned result to Win/Mac PCs via USB port.
> Recognize multiple languages, barcodes and bank fonts
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

PenPower WorldPenScan Go - Pen Scanner, Digital Highlighter and Translator, 4.0 Enhanced Edition!

Jul 9, 2021




> WorldPenScan Go is the most innovative solution on market for ... 
> 
> ● Scan Text to Computer / Smartphone 
> No more typing needed! Support for Win/Mac/iOS/Android
> 
> ● Speech Translation
> Two-way & real-time speech translation. Support 112  languages       
> 
> ● Scan to Translate
> ...

----------

